
Ask HN: Which companies do NOT give online coding interviews? - catchmeifyoucan
New grad here. I&#x27;m looking to apply to companies that do not judge based solely on a few test cases. I get too stressed out within the hour period and I can&#x27;t do as well. I&#x27;ll absolutely nail take-home projects. I want to find a company that values side-projects, motivation, and passion for building something and solving a problem. Any companies I should be on the lookout for?
======
kjcharles
This is a useful list [https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-whiteboards)

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Thank you, this will help!!

------
muzani
There are thousands of them. The online tests are a good quick solution for
filtering people early on. A good bet would be the ones who don't get a long
list of applicants, so not someone advertising on a major portal.

------
AznHisoka
What stack are you an expert in?

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Hey, I work with AWS Serverless Stack (Lambda, DDB and API) along with Angular
2. I also do work with Xamarin.

